# A very basic Albion soundset for Sibelius



## dimtsak (Sep 11, 2015)

It seems that many people are buying Albion (edit:legacy) this month. ( I 'm one of those too..)

I started making a simple template to use it inside Sibelius.
I thought it would be nice to share it here, though i am not sure how to do it.

I attach a zip file.
It contains a manuscript for Sibelius and an fxp for Kontakt, with the 16 Sibelius patches that needed and a text file with the kontakt patches that need to be loaded.



Try to follow these steps and let me know if it works.

1.Open the manuscript in Sibelius.
2.In play tab, choose -> configuration -> ALBION 1

If Kontakt doesn't start automatically, check this video to add kontakt in Sibelius.


When you open Kontakt, open the fxp file to load the patches open the patches exactly as in the text file i give.

I am not a kind of expert in these things, so if anyone wants to help, he is welcome.

The patches are just the legato and the short ones for each section.
The short works when you add staccato notes.
And pizzicato when you add the pizz. technique in the strings.


----------



## Satzclock (Dec 23, 2015)

What a great post with wonderful detail dimtsak! I am curious, how did you get around the problem that the Albion package doesn't have a soundset? 

Thanks.


----------



## almound (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks! Your post is what makes forums great!!!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 2, 2016)

dimstak, I'm afraid Albion doesn't allow the programs to be shared for piracy concerns.

If you could remove it, they'd appreciate it.


----------



## Satzclock (Jan 2, 2016)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> dimstak, I'm afraid Albion doesn't allow the programs to be shared for piracy concerns.
> 
> If you could remove it, they'd appreciate it.



How was it that he shared the program?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 2, 2016)

I don't know, but we got a reported post. My guess is it's the attachment.


----------



## dimtsak (Jan 2, 2016)

I have zero intentions to promote piracy.
I will remove the attachment, but i would like someone from spitfire to explain what is wrong with sharing this file.

Dimitris

I will re-upload just the sibelius file.


----------



## Satzclock (Jan 3, 2016)

dimtsak said:


> I have zero intentions to promote piracy.
> I will remove the attachment, but i would like someone from spitfire to explain what is wrong with sharing this file.
> 
> Dimitris
> ...


----------



## Noam Guterman (Jan 3, 2016)

Wow!! Wonderful, thanks !


----------

